# Vets eligible for shopping online Exchange



## notthatdeep (Feb 5, 2005)

On November 11, 2017, Veterans Day, honorably discharged vets will be eligible to shop the online Exchanges, BX, PX etc. Up until now only available to active and retired service members.

Start here to sign up:
http://www.shopmyexchange.com/veterans

I had to submit my info twice and said info was missing and finally had to upload my DD214, but was notified by email it was approved within a couple of hours.


----------



## notthatdeep (Feb 5, 2005)

It doesn't officially start until Veterans Day but they just signed me up as a Beta user. Tried it out yesterday. Its not Amazon, but there are some deals there if you search. Worth taking a look.


----------



## al_carl (Jan 20, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up!

Had a heck of a time trying to upload my info. I have my DD-214 and NGB-22 in tiff format (which it said it supports) but kept getting different errors trying to upload.

Finally ended up saving the tiff as a pdf and it went through just fine. It told me it would be 2-3 business days so I guess now I wait


----------



## notthatdeep (Feb 5, 2005)

Thanks. You are doing a good thing by signing up. This is a good benefit for vets and all earnings go to morale, welfare and recreation programs for active duty military.


----------

